# Neck-Collared Snow Goose Mount



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs

I got the neck-collared snow goose that I shot last spring back from J and K taxidermy last night. He did a really good job as usual. The mount looks kind-of goofy with the spring plumage sprouting out around the neck collar. The feathers around the neck really get screwed up from the collar. The collar actually broke when it hit the ground so he had to rebuild it; he said it was "rough" when I asked if it was hard to rebuild. If he said it was rough that probably meant that it was next to impossible to do. The coloration of this bird has a slight tint to it; he said it was from the food they eat and water they roost on so the bird looks perpetually dusty. I think this mount is so ugly, it's beautiful.


----------



## R y a n

Awesome mount! Congrats!

Can you get some more pictures of it from different angles in better light?

Is that really just a snow? That head/neck looks awfully small for the body... you sure it isn't mixed?

Nice!


----------



## calisnowhunter

very nice fat Ross goose you got congrats on the collor and the great mount


----------



## Leo Porcello

Nice. Any other angles of it?


----------



## brobones

calisnowhunter said:


> very nice fat Ross goose you got congrats on the collor and the great mount


I thought it looked like a ross myself and then I re read his posting he said SNOW goose so I thought it doesn't have much if any of a grin patch ??


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs

Here are more pictures of my Ross' goose. Sorry I was unclear of the species in my post. Glad you all enjoy them.


----------



## PJ

Sweet!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thanks for posting more pictures! Looks like that thing was choking to death. :beer:


----------



## the professor

brad your bird turned out awesome! thanks for the call about the pictures this afternoon. btw, what are you guys doing for new years? give me a call sometime this weekend.

mr


----------



## jonesy12

Awsome mount!


----------



## WingedShooter7

Wow! Thats a sweet mount, exactly how I am going to mount my blue! Congrats on the band too


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

nice bird and nice mount too, glad you like it.
When was that bird banded? ive shot two neck collars so far, snow and a ross, and both leg bands started with a 1587, and i think they were both banded i nthe year of 2001.
yours looks like a fairly newer one! :beer:


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs

I think it was in 2001 or 2003 if my memory serves me correct. I'll check my files tonight. 2 collars? Wow! what colors? Have you been hunting a long time or just get out a lot?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Red,on the snow and blue on the ross, and yes i put alot of time into hunting, we didnt buy 600 fullbodies not to hunt that often, i also miss alot of school when the migration is rolling through just to get out there and hunt while its good. 
:beer:

[img]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/13476_both_collars_013_2.jpg


----------



## nowski10

Awesome Pics! Awesome Mounts! Congrats on the collars!


----------



## shooteminthelips

Damn it. I wish I would have mounted the two neck collars now. Oh well hopefully I have one more in my future!


----------



## hardcorewisconsin

Do they still collar birds? i had heard they stopped because of collar poachers


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

i beleive they are putting White collars on Ross' geese now!


----------



## KEN W

Here is some info as to where they are collared in regards to the color of the band.

http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl/homepage/agjv.cfm


----------



## rooster_david

Mine was not neck collared, and only had 1 band. 
I know there are two bands on there but I put the another band on there from another bird because I have killed 2 single banded snows and only have 1 mounted.


----------



## wingshooter42

that top mount should have two foot bands if it has a collar but the mount is great anyways


----------



## J.D.

wingshooter42 said:


> that top mount should have two foot bands if it has a collar but the mount is great anyways


Why should it have two leg bands?


----------



## 870 XPRS

wingshooter42 said:


> that top mount should have two foot bands if it has a collar but the mount is great anyways


I'd also like to know that, none of the neck collared birds i've shot have had bands on both legs.


----------



## BigT

Sd snow goose killer said:


> Red,on the snow and blue on the ross, and yes i put alot of time into hunting, we didnt buy 600 fullbodies not to hunt that often, i also miss alot of school when the migration is rolling through just to get out there and hunt while its good.
> :beer:
> 
> [img]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/13476_both_collars_013_2.jpg


Awesome mounts. I have seen alot of them, most end up looking the same. You found something I am pretty sure no one has, yet.... Digging the freezer mount on the roast instead of traditional wood. :beer: Well played my friend. :thumb:


----------



## wingshooter42

870 XPRS said:


> wingshooter42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that top mount should have two foot bands if it has a collar but the mount is great anyways
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know that, none of the neck collared birds i've shot have had bands on both legs.
Click to expand...

In most all cases when the bird is caught the first time it receives it's first band. Then when the bird is captured again another foot band is applied, and finally the third time they add the collar. That's why these birds are so rare. I have heard of bands falling off as well. On one of my geese the band slid off over the ankle without much effort at all. It's still awesome, and i'm not criticizing it. Sorry if you took it that way.


----------



## Trapperjack

wingshooter42 said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wingshooter42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that top mount should have two foot bands if it has a collar but the mount is great anyways
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know that, none of the neck collared birds i've shot have had bands on both legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most all cases when the bird is caught the first time it receives it's first band. Then when the bird is captured again another foot band is applied, and finally the third time they add the collar. That's why these birds are so rare. I have heard of bands falling off as well. On one of my geese the band slid off over the ankle without much effort at all. It's still awesome, and i'm not criticizing it. Sorry if you took it that way.
Click to expand...

Major fail. When recaptured the band gets reported and replaced if need be. Rairly will another federal band be put on the bird. A lot of these birds get recaptured every year. When the collaring program was still in effect, a certain % of adults were given a neck collar.


----------



## the professor

wingshooter42 said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wingshooter42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that top mount should have two foot bands if it has a collar but the mount is great anyways
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know that, none of the neck collared birds i've shot have had bands on both legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most all cases when the bird is caught the first time it receives it's first band. Then when the bird is captured again another foot band is applied, and finally the third time they add the collar. That's why these birds are so rare.
Click to expand...

 :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## J.D.

wingshooter42 said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wingshooter42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that top mount should have two foot bands if it has a collar but the mount is great anyways
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know that, none of the neck collared birds i've shot have had bands on both legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most all cases when the bird is caught the first time it receives it's first band. Then when the bird is captured again another foot band is applied, and finally the third time they add the collar. That's why these birds are so rare. I have heard of bands falling off as well. On one of my geese the band slid off over the ankle without much effort at all. It's still awesome, and i'm not criticizing it. Sorry if you took it that way.
Click to expand...

So what happens the fourth time it is captured? That must be when it gets a radio tranmitter.......


----------

